# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Los pesticidas podrían provocar cáncer

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Especialistas e investigadores de la Salud advierten que algunos pesticidas y fertilizantes usados en la actividad agrícola serían potenciales factores de riesgo.  _ *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* El cáncer es una enfermedad que presenta múltiples agentes causales como el factor hereditario, la obesidad o el tabaco; sin embargo, en estos últimos años surgieron diversos estudios que relacionan la aparición de esta enfermedad con el creciente uso de fertilizantes y pesticidas en el sector agrario y acuífero. 
La especialista en nutrición y docente de la Universidad Femenina Sagrado Corazón, Marilyn Fitts, reveló que se ha evalúa la posibilidad que todos aquellos productos químicos que bloquean los virus o las plagas podrían tener un efecto residual y a su vez nocivo para el ser humano. 
Fitts tiene claro la incidencia de estos químicos en la aparición del cáncer. En campos abiertos estos productos no son controlados y vuelan por el aire. Así caen en plantas y parcelas vecinas y pueden volar incluso con los mismos insectos o filtrarse al agua para ir llegando hasta nosotros, indicó. 
Javier Manrique, doctor del servicio de Prevención, Detección y Diagnóstico del cáncer del Instituto Nacional de Enfermedades Neoplásicas (INEN) aseguró que no solamente podemos desarrollar la enfermedad como un efecto de tipo indirecto (ingestión o vía respiratoria) sino también existen factores directos que pueden generar cáncer de piel como la exposición a la fumigación. 
Algunos productos, sobre todo aquellos que tienen sustancias fluoradas o cloradas, que son aquellos que tienen mayor relación con la posibilidad de desarrollar algunos tipos de cáncer, se han estudiado en poblaciones de trabajadores que cosechan la fruta y poblaciones que consumen algunos alimentos tratados con plaguicidas o pesticidas, aseveró. 
Según Manrique, se han observado evidencias entre la relación del cáncer y la exposición humana a los contaminantes y ciertos agentes en la agricultura. Algunos químicos podrían desarrollar cáncer de vejiga, cáncer de mama. En el caso del pulmón existen fuertes evidencias de la polución ambiental y componentes de arsénico. 
Otro de los productos que cita el Doctor del INEN es el DDT que según el especialista- está demostrado que posee una fuerte relación con la posibilidad de desarrollar cáncer. 
Productos Prohibidos
Aunque estos componentes están fuertemente regulados por instituciones como el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA) Manrique resaltó la necesidad de un control más riguroso a estos productos. 
En contraparte, Javier Sánchez, Gerente General de FERTITEC (empresa que se dedica a la importación y comercialización de fertilizantes) consideró estas reacciones como alarmistas y aseguró a Agraria.pe que el Perú dispone de una rigurosa reglamentación para el uso de estos plaguicidas y fertilizantes. 
Todos los fertilizantes y herbicidas deben alcanzar un límite máximo para declararlos tóxicos y si eso ocurre son inmediatamente retirados, aseguró. 
Para Sánchez, es complicado afirmar o desmentir que existan productos que puedan desarrollar cáncer, pero en su opinión todo dependería de un mal uso. En Europa existe una norma de seguridad que regula qué alimentos puedes o no consumir. Todo abuso puede causar daño, concluyó.  *Etiquetado* 
Por su parte, Fitts destacó la importancia del correcto etiquetado de los alimentos, ya que - según la especialista de la Unife  es un derecho del consumidor estar informado sobre cuál es el contenido de ese producto y su origen: transgénico, importado o modificado.  *DATOS: *  
  El cáncer por alguna alteración genética heredable, representa el 10% al 15% de todos los agentes causales.  
  El humo del tabaco es el responsable del 30% de los casos.  
  No se ha denunciado ningún caso sobre intoxicación por pesticidas a nivel mundial, afirmó Javier Manrique, doctor del servicio de Prevención, Detección y Diagnóstico del cáncer del Instituto Nacional de Enfermedades Neoplásicas (INEN).Temas similares: Persistencia de pesticidas abamectina y methonyl en cultivos medicinales Artículo: Sanidad europea verifica sistemas de control de pesticidas en agroexportaciones peruanas El milagro contra el cancer y otras patologias !!! Alemania: 80% de la población exige tolerancia cero a pesticidas Futuros exportadores de palta a EE.UU. deberán garantizar no presencia de residuos de pesticidas

----------

